# Marzocchi Fork Rebuild?



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

I'd really like to use this fork on a build, but the seals a weeping quite a bit...

anyone out there still service these? parts? or just help?










Thanks,

Steve


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Its hit and miss with Marzocchi as to what parts they still have floating around and available to the general public. I've had good luck with seals and such, bad luck with any decal kits. I have the same fork, and the maintenance route I have taken is to purchase the identical fork on eBay and scavenge it. They are seemingly not in high demand and can be had at a low cost. The seals from the x51 and the xc500 from model year 1994 are interchangeable, as might be the seals from the 95 and 96 model years.


----------



## Tassie Devil (Feb 7, 2005)

Happy to service, but I'm on the wrong side of the globe for you.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Hippie Tech??


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I have not heard good reports on this fork.


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

I've just had an xc500 serviced by Marzocchi. They still have all the spare parts, but I am Italian; I don't know if you can find the internals there in the USA. I can tell you the company still has everything in stock.

Bad reports? well, the fork works quite well, actually, for a 4 cm travel boinger...


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

colker1 said:


> I have not heard good reports on this fork.


I think you just have to take them for what they are: fork technology from 1994. The small volume air spring is overly responsive to small changes in air pressure (although once you dial it in and make note of the settings it works OK) and dampening settings that provide minimal change. The dampening works alright for a smaller, lighter rider like me, but my larger riding brethren feel that the settings are worthless after trying it out.


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

You just have to consider it a comfortable rigid fork, with the advantage of making a rocky ride a bit more manageable. It has made quite a difference on my ti frame


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Seals:

http://www.carracksonline.co.uk/shop/article_528153/Marzocchi-24mm-Oil-Seal-Set-for-XC50-500.html?shop_param=cid%3D1835%26aid%3D528153%26
http://www.carracksonline.co.uk/shop/article_533217/Marzocchi-24mm-Dust-Seal-Set-for-XC50-500.html?shop_param=cid%3D1835%26aid%3D533217%26


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Yikes! I had one of those back in 95' and it was a leaker then..... was a cool fork though..


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

These guys can fix you up, http://www.nsmb.com/gear/marzocchicanada_08_05.php


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey guys...thanks for all the tips/links/info. :thumbsup: 

This place rocks.

I'm going to pull it apart this weekend and see how it goes.



Steve


----------



## nick6sic6 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi,I have the same fork http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=701072&highlight=marzocchi+mx+pro
and had same problems,which is expected for a 17 year old fork i guess..
I replaced it with a rigid fork for time being cause riding it became uneasy and difficult.It lost all air and oil after 3-4 hours of normal riding.Thanx for the links i'll probably order parts to rebuilt it.


----------



## nick6sic6 (Apr 14, 2011)

also here's a pic on my bike :


----------

